
Show HN: Hacksboard – A Pull Request Tracking Tool for Your TV - davebcn87
https://hacksboard.com/
======
davebcn87
Hacksboard is a tool to show your project open Pull Requests on the TV. We
launch today as an open free beta. All the feedback will be welcome!

